# Starting A Heavy Planted 450litre Rio 400



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I am preparing my 450 litre tank and came to the step that i should choose what plants should i get.
Info about tank.


Gravel - Seachem Red & Dark Mixed
Volume - 450Litres 1/2 RO and 1/2 Tap
Light - 216W (10 hours a day)
With CO2 connected to an Aqua Medic reactor 1000 for maximum efficiency and with PH controller set with 6.8PH.
I will try to dose once a week Seachem Flourish. Should I also get the Root Tablets??


Fish i am going to get are angels, bristlenose and tetras.


Plants that i am going to choose are the following. Would like some of your opinions if these are right for my set up.


Back - RIGHT Vallisneria spiralis
MIDDLE Echinodorus Amazonicus
LEFT Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig'


Middle - LEFT Nymphaea Lotus Red
LEFT in front of lotus Cryptocoryne walkeri or Cryptocoryne becketti
Middle LEFT Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Middle RIGHT Cryptocoryne undulata
Right Cryptocoryne Lucens


Carpet - Echinodorus Tenellus or Marsilea Hirsuta (Preffered)


Mosses & Anubias on driftwood with moss ball to fill in some blank.




Below Tank right now.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your tank is going to be gorgeous, good job. 
How did you come across that background?


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/motive_background_cliff558.htm

Link for the background


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I am going to order


7x Vallisneria spiralis - BUNCHES
3x Echinodorus Amazonicus BUNCHES POTTED
9x Rotala Indica - BUNCHES
3x Nymphaea Lotus Red - POTTED
3x Cryptocoryne becketti - POTTED
4x Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica' - POTTED
4x Cryptocoryne undulata - POTTED
4x Cryptocoryne Lucens - POTTED
4x Echinodorus Tenellus - BUNCH
1x anubias coffee folia - 


What do you think?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tanks is going to look amazing. The gravel is awesome too, i have some in my 10g. Great results.


----------

